# injection for alopecia



## mlnebel (Nov 30, 2007)

Does anyone have documentation on how to correctly code scalp injections to treat alopecia? Thanks


----------



## wandalouise (Feb 13, 2008)

We have been using 11900, 11901 depending on the number of areas injected.

Wanda CPC


----------

